# instant mash



## susanann (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anyone help me please? Is instant mash a no-no for diabetics?


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 23, 2013)

Depends on the type. Mash (instant or otherwise) contains a lot of carbohydrate. T1s can bolus for mash, and some T2s may be able to eat small portions without it affecting them. As a T1 I will eat mashed potato but I do have the flexibility to do so.

Generally though, a better option for everyone (regardless of whether or not they have diabetes) is mashed cauliflower - taste and texture is the same but it has almost no carbs.


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

...or mashed swede and carrot, or, my personal fave......mashed celeriac MMMMMMMMMMMM

mashed potato is really high GI/GL and low in fibre and, as Deus says, high in carbs.  mashed veg alternatives are much healthier (and tastier too!  I tried some mashed potato a while ago after a long time having switched to veg alternatives and it tasted really bland - quite unappetising).

for the swede/carrot chop both into small cubes and boil for 40mins then mash as you would potato,  for celeriac, the same but boil for about 20 mins.


----------



## susanann (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks very much


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 23, 2013)

Tesco list their mash as 27g carb per serving, so not too bad.  I presume you are looking for speed of preparation, so cauliflower, swede etc is out of the question (unless some does an instant swede mash).  Also with instant mash you can easily control the portion size (bit more difficult with a potato).  Don't forget if you add a bit of butter into the mash it will delay the spike and make it taste better (you just have to worry about the fat content then).


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> I presume you are looking for speed of preparation, so cauliflower, swede etc is out of the question (unless some does an instant swede mash).



Vic - this is why we in the UK are facing such a health crisis in the first place!  People cant be bothered to cook properly and so eat instant food that has hardly any of the health benefits fresh food has!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2013)

I would avoid instant mash if possible. Or eat it bearing in mind that it will hit your blood glucose level like a train - GI possibly as high as 97  

You could slow it down by eating with lots of veg/meat etc, bu few of us would consider eating an equivalent amount amount of carbs in spoonfuls of jam, which would be absorbed *much* more slowly!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 23, 2013)

Dory said:


> Vic - this is why we in the UK are facing such a health crisis in the first place!  People cant be bothered to cook properly and so eat instant food that has hardly any of the health benefits fresh food has!



If you read properly, I was answering the question not advocating instant mash, I seldom eat any processed food, some people don't have the time or ability to cook something as simple as mashed potatoes.


----------



## susanann (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for your replies. Im wanting to make a veggie shep pie and wondered if for some perculiar reason instant mash may be "better" than real. Plus I hate peeling spuds! Im going to try the cauliflower and carrot mash.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 24, 2013)

If you have a microwave then make a baked spud and scoop out the inside for your mash, much less fuss and effort.


----------



## susanann (Jan 24, 2013)

Veggie shep pie was good! used soya mince and cauli/carrot mashed together on the top and served with peas. Turned out better than I thought it would. lol.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 25, 2013)

If we're talking packet stuff, it should be a nono on taste grounds.

The frozen stuff's quite nice though - and your meter should tell you if you can eat it or not..


----------

